# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ترتيب أهوال يوم القيامة1.........

## ابن الزبير

*كنت قد حاولت أن أجمع  وأرتب أهوال يوم القيامة لتساعد العبد على تخيل هذه المواقف الجسام  وترتيبها ولكنها تحتاج إلى مزيد تمحيص وتحقيق وأذكرها لعلها تأتي بفادة  والله المستعان**............*
*أهوال يوم القيامة1* 
 *1- النفخ في الصور:*
*.............................* 
* يأمر الله عز وجل إسرافيل1 بالنفخ في الصور (القرن) نفختين على  الراجح2، الأولى: نفخة الفزع والصعق (الموت) والثانية: نفخة القيام  (البعث)، وبينهما أربعون3، وقبل النفخة الثانية يُنزل الله عز وجل مطراً  فتنبت منه أجساد الناس (من عجب الذنب فإنه لا يبلى)4، وبعد النفختين (على  الراجح) تقع أهوال جسام من أهوال يوم القيامة5.* 
*     1) تسمية الملك صاحب الصور بإسرافيل ورد في أحاديث فيها مقال ولكن  هذا هو المشهور عند أهل العلم."كيف أنعم وقد التقم صاحب القرن القرن وحنى  جبهته وأصغى سمعه ينتظر أن يؤمر أن ينفخ فينفخ"(صح.ب)،"الل  م رب جبرائيل  وميكائيل ورب إسرافيل"(صح.ب)* 
*     2،3،4) اختلف أهل العلم هل هما نفختان أم ثلاثة (ابن كثير وشيخ  الإسلام) والراجح أنهما نفختان:* (وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَنْ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ  نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ) الزمر: ٦٨،*عن أبي  هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلىالله عليه وسلم:"ما بين النفختين  أربعون"قالوا: يا أبا هريرة أربعون يوما؟ قال: أبيت. قالوا: أربعون شهرا؟  قال: أبيت. قالوا: أربعون سنة؟ قال: أبيت."ثم ينزل الله من السماء ماء  فينبتون كما ينبت البقل"قال:"وليس من الإنسان شيء لا يبلى إلا عظما واحدا  وهو عجب الذنب ومنه يركب الخلق يوم القيامة". (م.ع). وفي رواية لمسلم  قال:"كل ابن آدم يأكله التراب إلا عجب الذنب منه خلق وفيه يركب" فما ورد في  القرآن والسنة أنهما نفختان فقط وأما حديث الصور الذي يثبت أنها 3 نفخات  فضعيف،* وكذلك يتضح من الأحاديث أن الحياة تكون مستقرة قبل نفخة الصعق مما  يُرجح أن نفخة الفزع والصعق نفخة واحدة،"ينفخ في الصور فلا يسمعه أحد إلا  أصغى ليتا ورفع ليتا أول من يسمع رجل يلوط حوض إبله فيصعق ويصعق  الناس"(م)"ولتقومن الساعة وقد نشر الرجلان ثوبهما بينهما فلا يتبايعانه ولا  يطويانه ولتقومن الساعة وقد انصرف الرجل بلبن لقحته فلا يطعمه ولتقومن  الساعة وهو يليط حوضه فلا يسقي فيه ولتقومن الساعة وقد رفع أكلته إلى فيه  فلا يطعمها"(م.ع)* 
*     5) أهوال القيامة مثل تكوير الشمس وانكدار النجوم وتعطيل العشار وزلزلة الأرض وغيرها تكون بعد النفختين وليس بينهما:* 
*          1. (علمت نفس ما أحضرت): أي وقت ما يحدث هذه الأهوال في الآية  تعلم النفوس ما أحضرت من خير أو شر، ولا يُعلم هذا إلا بعد قيام الناس  وبعثهم وليس وهم أموات.* 
*          2. (وإذا الموؤودة سئلت بأي ذنب قتلت): وهي إنما تسأل عن ذلك  بعد القيام وليس قبله، فكذلك تكوير الشمس وانكدار النجوم وغيرها من الأهوال  يحدث بعد القيام وليس قبله.* 
*          3. (إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها. وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها. وقال  الإنسان ما لها. يومئذ تحدث أخبارها): أي يوم تقع هذه الأهوال تُحدث  أخبارها أي تشهد على العباد وهذا يكون في يوم القامة بعد البعث والقيام.* 
*          4. يتضح من الأحاديث أن الحياة تكون مستقرة قبيل نفخة الصعق  مباشرة مما يُرجح أن نفخة الفزع والصعق نفخة واحدة فلا يقع بينهما هذه  الأهوال بل تقع بعد نفخة البعث. ولا يتصور أن يفعل الناس هذه الأمور وهم  يرون تلك الأهوال من تكوير الشمس وانكدار النجوم وغيرها والله أعلى وأعلم.* 

 *2- البعث والنشور:*
*.............................* 
* وهو إعادة الأرواح إلى أجسادها وليس خلقاً جديداً.(وليس بعث الأرواح  فقط بالإجماع)(فتعاد الأرواح إلى الأجساد بعد أن تتكامل الأجساد مخلوقة مع  نوع تغيير فيها فهي تختلف شيئا ما في تحمل البلاء والإبصار والطول)،  (اللَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ)  الروم: ١١، (وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ  أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ) الروم: ٢٧، (أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَيْفَ يُبْدِئُ اللَّهُ  الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ) العنكبوت:  ١٩، (قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ  يُعِيدُهُ قُلِ اللَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ فَأَنَّى  تُؤْفَكُونَ) يونس: ٣٤، "قال تعالى في الحديث القدسي: ليس أول الخلق بأهون  علي من إعادته"(خ)* 

 *3- الحشر والجمع:*
*.............................* 
* يحشر الله عز وجل الخلق جميعاً على الراجح1 على هذه الأرض ولكن بعد  تبديل صفاتها (أرض بيضاء عفراء كقرصة النقي ليس فيها معلم لأحد) على  الراجح2 ويكون العباد حفاةً عراةً غرلاً، ثم يكسون بحسب أعمالهم، ومنهم من  يكون راكباً ومنهم من يكون ماشياً ومنهم من يحشر على وجهه والعياذ بالله.*  
*(يحشر الناس بكيفيات مختلفة حسب أعمالهم، فهذا يمشي على وجهه وآخر يكون  أذل ما يكون يدوسه الناس وآخر يأتي وليس في وجهه مزعة لحم، أما هذا فيأتي  ودمه يسيل من جسده طرياً رائحته المسك و....)* 
*     1) (وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ  بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ  مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ) الأنعام: ٣٨، (وإذا الوحوش  حشرت) "حتى يُقاد للشاة الجمعاء من الشاة القرناء"(م)* 
*     2) (يومئذ تُحدث أخبارها) تُخبر وتشهد عما فُعل عليها من خير أو  شر، (وَيَسْأَلُونَك   عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنْسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا  (105) فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا (106) لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا  أَمْتًا) طه: ١٠٥ – ١٠٧، وهذه أرض المحشر.* 

 *4- الموقف والقيام الطويل ودنو الشمس من الرؤوس وإلجام العرق الناس بحسب العمل وقد امتلأت القلوب بالرعب والخوف والفزع:*
*............................. .............................  ............................. .............................  .............................* 
* (مدة الموقف: 50 ألف سنة، ألف سنة، نصف يوم من 50 ألف سنة =500سنة، 40 سنة، كل بحسب عمله)* 
*     * "وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين مقدار نصف يوم من خمسين ألف سنة فيهون ذلك على  المؤمن كتدلي الشمس للغروب إلى أن تغرب"(صح.ب)، " وعن عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يجمع الله الأولين والآخرين  لميقات يوم معلوم قياماً أربعين سنة شاخصة أبصارهم ينتظرون فصل  القضاء"(صح.ب)، وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "ما من صاحب ذهب ولا فضة لا يؤدي منها حقها إلا إذا كان يوم  القيامة صفحت له صفائح من نار فأحمي عليها في نار جهنم فيكوى بها جنبه  وجبينه وظهره كلما بردت أعيدت له في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة حتى يقضى  بين العباد فيرى سبيله إما إلى الجنة وإما إلى النار"(م)،  (وَيَسْتَعْجِلُ  نَكَ بِالْعَذَابِ وَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ  وَإِنَّ يَوْمًا عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ) الحج:  ٤٧، [ يوم القيامة =50 ألف سنة، يوم القيامة: جميعها وتختلف باختلاف حال  المؤمن والكافر] "يدخل فقراء المؤمنين الجنة قبل الأغنياء بنصف يوم خمس  مائة عام"(صح.ب)* 

 *5- الحوض:*
*.............................* 
* لكل نبي حوض، وحوض نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: عدد آنيته كعدد نجوم  السماء، ماؤه أبيض من اللبن وأحلى من العسل وأبرد من الثلج ورائحته كالمسك،  من شرب منه شربة لم يظمأ بعدها أبداً، طوله كعرضه مسيرة شهر وزواياه سواء  (مربع)، يَصُب فيه ميزابان من الكوثر، وهو قبل الصراط1 وقبل الميزان وقبل  القضاء في الموقف على أرض المحشر (قول الجمهور)، يُذاد عنه أقوام ذوداً  عاماً وهم غير أمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويُذاد عنه أقوام ذوداً خاص:1)  هم المنافقون الذين لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم نفاقهم وبعض  مسلمي الأعراب الذين ارتدوا عن الدين بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   (وكان يعرفهم ورآهم) وهم من قال فيهم عند الحوض: يا رب أصحابي أصحابي أو  أصيحابي أصيحابي،2) كل من أحدث بعده في أمر الدين (المبتدعة) وهم من قال  فيهم عند الحوض: يا رب أمتي أمتي، وقد عرفهم بأثر الوضوء.* 
*"إن لكل نبي حوضا وإنهم يتباهون أيهم أكثر واردة وإني أرجو الله أن أكون  أكثرهم واردة"(صح.ب)،"إن حوضي أبعد من أيلة من عدن لهو أشد بياضا من الثلج  وأحلى من العسل باللبن ولآنيته أكثر من عدد النجوم وإني لأصد الناس عنه  كما يصد الرجل إبل الناس عن حوضه ». قالوا يا رسول الله أتعرفنا يومئذ قال «  نعم لكم سيما ليست لأحد من الأمم تردون على غرا محجلين من أثر  الوضوء"(م)،"أنا فرطكم على الحوض من ورد شرب ومن شرب لم يظمأ أبدا وليردن  على أقوام أعرفهم ويعرفوني ثم يحال بيني وبينهم"(م)،"حوضي مسيرة شهر  وزواياه سواء وماؤه أبيض من الورق وريحه أطيب من المسك وكيزانه كنجوم  السماء فمن شرب منه فلا يظمأ بعده أبدا"(م)،"والذي نفس محمد بيده لآنيته  أكثر من عدد نجوم السماء وكواكبها ألا في الليلة المظلمة المصحية آنية  الجنة من شرب منها لم يظمأ آخر ما عليه يشخب فيه ميزابان من الجنة من شرب  منه لم يظمأ عرضه مثل طوله ما بين عمان إلى أيلة ماؤه أشد بياضا من اللبن  وأحلى من العسل"(م)،"حوضي كما بين عدن وعمان أبرد من الثلج وأحلى من العسل  وأطيب ريحا من المسك أكوابه مثل نجوم السماء من شرب منه شربة لم يظمأ بعدها  أبدا"(صح.ب)* 
*     1) لأن من ينجو من الصراط ينجو إلى الجنة ولا بد، ولا يؤخذ به ذات  الشمال إلى النار (وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ  حَتْمًا مَقْضِيًّا (71) ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا وَنَذَرُ  الظَّالِمِينَ فِيهَا جِثِيًّا) مريم: ٧٢، فليس بعد الصراط إلا دخول الجنة.* 

 * 6- ثم يقوم الناس قياماً طويلاً ثم تكون الشفاعة العظمى:*
*..............................  ....................  .....................* 
* وهي شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يُعجل الله عزوجل حساب الخلائق.* 
*"إن الشمس تدنو يوم القيامة حتى يبلغ العرق نصف الأذن، فبينا هم كذلك  استغاثوا بآدم، ثم بموسى، ثم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيشفع ليقضى بين  الخلق، فيمشي حتى يأخذ بحلقة الباب، فيومئذ يبعثه الله مقاما محمودا، يحمده  أهل الجمع كلهم"(خ)* 
*7- ثم يجيء الله عزوجل للقضاء واللقاء ويراه الناس جميعاً (فيصعقون)  (فرؤية المؤمن رؤية تكريم وشوق أما رؤية الكافر والمنافق فرؤية تعريف  وتعذيب) ومعه الملائكة صفاً صفاً ويُؤتى بجهنم (ويخرج منها عنق فتأخذ بعض  الناس) ويتكلم الله عزوجل في هذا الموقف كلاماً يسمعه من قرب كما يسمعه من  بعد. *  
*(كَلَّا إِذَا دُكَّتِ الْأَرْضُ دَكًّا دَكًّا (21) وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ  وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا صَفًّا (22) وَجِيءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ  يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنْسَانُ وَأَنَّى لَهُ الذِّكْرَى) الفجر: ٢١ – ٢٣،  (هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ  الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ  الْأُمُورُ) البقرة: ٢١٠،"يجمع الله الأولين والآخرين لميقات يوم معلوم  قياما أربعين سنة شاخصة أبصارهم ينتظرون فصل القضاء وينزل الله عزوجل في  ظلل من الغمام من العرش إلى الكرسي"(صح.ب)،"عن أبى هريرة قال قالوا يا رسول  الله هل نرى ربنا يوم القيامة قال « هل تضارون في رؤية الشمس في الظهيرة  ليست في سحابة ». قالوا لا. قال « فهل تضارون في رؤية القمر ليلة البدر ليس  في سحابة ». قالوا لا.قال « فوالذي نفسي بيده لا تضارون في رؤية ربكم إلا  كما تضارون في رؤية أحدهما - قال - فيلقى العبد فيقول أي فل ألم أكرمك  وأسودك وأزوجك وأسخر لك الخيل والإبل وأذرك ترأس وتربع فيقول بلى. قال  فيقول أفظننت أنك ملاقى فيقول لا. فيقول فإني أنساك كما نسيتني"(م)، يقول  الله عزوجل يوم القيامة يا آدم. يقول لبيك ربنا وسعديك، فينادى بصوت إن  الله يأمرك أن تخرج من ذريتك بعثا إلى النار. قال يا رب وما بعث النار قال  من كل ألف - أراه قال - تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين فحينئذ تضع الحامل حملها  ويشيب الوليد"(خ)،"يحشر الله العباد فيناديهم بصوت يسمعه من بعد كما يسمعه  من قرب أنا الملك، أنا الديان"(خ)،"يؤتى بجهنم يومئذ لها سبعون ألف زمام مع  كل زمام سبعون ألف ملك يجرونها"(م)، "يخرج عنق من النار يوم القيامة لها  عينان تبصران وأذنان تسمعان ولسان ينطق يقول: إني وكلت بثلاثة: بكل جبار  عنيد وبكل من دعا مع الله إلها آخر وبالمصورين"(صح.ب)  ،"يخرج عنق من النار  يتكلم يقول: وكلت اليوم بثلاثة: بكل جبار عنيد و بمن جعل مع الله إلها آخر و  بمن قتل نفسا بغير نفس، فينطوي عليهم، فيقذفهم في غمرات جهنم"(صح.ب)، "فإن  الناس يصعقون يوم القيامة، فأصعق معهم، فأكون أول من يفيق، فإذا موسى باطش  جانب العرش، فلا أدرى أكان فيمن صعق فأفاق قبلي، أو كان ممن استثنى  الله"(م.ع)*  
يتبع......................  ..............................  ..............................  ............

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ينhttp://majles.alukah.net/t148332/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ينظر هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/t148332/

----------

